# Virginia patent & proprietary Medicines



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm interested in doing a survey of known medicine bottles from Virginia.
 It seems the main centers for medicines were Richmond,  the tidewater area (norfolk, hampton, portsmouth, etc), western bigger towns like Roanoke and Staunton.  So much of VA was very rural until the 20th century. I would think there should be some from older northern towns like Alexandria or Leesburg.
 I'll post some of the ones i know of and hopefully others can add what they have or know of.
 Thanks


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll start with some from Richmond VA...

 AMERICAN BLOOD CURE MANUFACTURED BY A.B.C. CHEMICAL CO, RICHMOND, VA

 The well known CARTERS SPANISH MIXTURE , always a great bottle to find.

 CHELF'S COMP. CELERY-CAFFEIN TRADE CCCC MARK CHELF CHEMICAL CO. RICHMOND VA

 CHILDREY DRUG CO. RICHMOND, VA 

 DR. DAVID'S COUGH SYRUP OWENS & MINOR RICHMOND, VA.   

 FARRARâ€™S EMULSION   POWERS, TAYLOR & CO . an odd shaped cobalt med. similar mold to the Laird bottles

 JEFFRIES NO 1 COUGH MIXTURE  

 JOHNSTONS VEGETABLE NOLANDINE MANUFACTURED BY THE NOLANDINE CO  RICHMOND, VA

 MEADE & BAKER CARBOLIC MOUTH WASH MEADE & BAKER RICHMOND , VA

 NOAH'S LINIMENT BEST PAIN REMEDY RICHMOND, VA.

 ROUTT'S EMULSION COD - LIVER OIL WITH THE EXTRACT OF MALT, WILD CHERRY AND THE HYPOPHOSPHITES  L. P.  ROUTT. RICHMOND, VA

 TO-KA BLOOD TONIC 

 TURF OIL DOVE & CO RICHMOND VA

 VALENTINE'S MEAT JUICE 

 VIRGINIA WORM KILLER


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 8, 2012)

LITTLE'S WHITE OIL SCOTTSVILLE, VA

 well known early Virginia med from small town


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 8, 2012)

Lynchburg VA... (I dont want to know where they got their name)

 Budwell's Emulsion of Cod Liver Oil 
 (THE BUDWELL PHARMACAL CO., LYNCHBURG, VA.) 
 also made in other VA towns


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 8, 2012)

Staunton VA of course, the previous home of StantonDan

 HITE'S PAIN CURE FOR MAN AND ANIMALS STAUNTON, VA.
 HITE'S PAIN CURE a great discovery Dr S P Hite STAUNTON, VA.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 8, 2012)

Christiansburg VA... (I think they were named that because jesus supposedly stayed at the inn there ??)


 MONTAGUE'S HORSE & CATTLE LINIMENT CHRISTIANSBURG, VA.


----------



## glass man (Aug 8, 2012)

Wish  I could add some..but just had to say the one bottle I wish I had back almost over all others was my cobalt "BUDWELLS" Great embossing..awhile back there was an amber BUDWELLS on ebay...didn't really notice where it was from..no where as cool as the cobalt I had...over 30 years ago...JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Christiansburg VA... (I think they were named that because jesus supposedly stayed at the inn there ??)
> 
> ...


 

 [][][]


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 8, 2012)

You already have mine on there. I do have another Meade and Baker other than the rectagular shape.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 8, 2012)

Crimora VA ...

 DR. COYNER'S PAIN RELIEF FOR MAN AND BEAST CRIMORA, VA

 Apparently a knock off of Dr S P Hites medicines.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 8, 2012)

Bristol VA  ...may as well be Tenn.

 John R. Dickey's Old Reliable Eye Wash Manufactured by Dickey Drug Co. Bristol, VA.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 8, 2012)

(South) Boston VA.

 KEYSTONE DRUG CO. SO. BOSTON, VA.


----------



## markh (Aug 11, 2012)

Matt,
 I have a HITE'S PAIN CURE / FOR MAN AND ANIMALS/ ROANOKE, VA., 5 3/4", rct, clear. 

 I wonder if the "FARRARâ€™S EMULSION POWERS, TAYLOR & CO ." you mentioned has some connection to the "Farrar's Ague Cure N.C.M. Co. Wilmington" which is a pretty scarce cure bottle? Which city is the Farrar's Emulsion Powders from?

 Mark


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 11, 2012)

> Matt,
> I have a HITE'S PAIN CURE / FOR MAN AND ANIMALS/ ROANOKE, VA., 5 3/4", rct, clear.
> 
> I wonder if the "FARRARâ€™S EMULSION POWERS, TAYLOR & CO ." you mentioned has some connection to the "Farrar's Ague Cure N.C.M. Co. Wilmington" which is a pretty scarce cure bottle? Which city is the Farrar's Emulsion Powders from?
> ...


 
 Thanks I am aware of the hites from Roanoke. Those are a bit later than the Staunton ones.

 I think you may be correct about the Farrar's an Wilmington.  I beleive I saw an ad for it in a Wilmington (NC) paper.


----------



## markh (Aug 12, 2012)

here are a few more cures from VA that I'm aware of:

 White's Quick Healing Cure Norfolk Va. 6 1/4, rct amber (also 5" version)
 Dr. Welfley's Rheumatic Cure / Prepared by Drs.Sprinkel & Welfley/ Shenandoah, Va. 8", rct, aqua

 how about WVa?

 Lightning Kidney and Liver Cure / No Relief , No Pay// Herb Medicine Co.// Weston W.VA. 9 1/2, rct aqua

 and

 E.A. Craighill & Co./ Druggists/ Lynchburg/ Va.// ???/Syrup of /Sarsaparilla

 saw a photo of this one in a cure collection display and can't make out all of the embossing.

 Mark


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 12, 2012)

thanks , those are some good ones


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 12, 2012)

> E.A. Craighill & Co./ Druggists/ Lynchburg/ Va.// ???/Syrup of /Sarsaparilla


 
 Compound Syrup of Sarsaparilla FOR THE BLOOD CURES RHEUMATISM


----------

